# HCigar Inbox BF Mod, Replacement Bottles & Panels - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (3/7/17)

We have just received our HCigar Inbox stock as well as bottles & additional leather panels.










Check everything out here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (3/7/17)

Damn, you guys make it so difficult to leave a recession. Week for week you make me weaker. And spare bottles, that's a winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

